# Need stock rom/kernal for GS2-Boostmobile ver.



## Brandonr91 (Jul 19, 2012)

Mod Type:: Kernel

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
As the title states I am looking for a stock rom and kernal for the Samsung Galaxy S2 on Boost mobile. Does anyone have this device and and is willing to upload both items or point me to where it can actually be found. I have looked through several sites to no avail. I am not currently aware of what putting the sprints stock rom/kernal for the SG2 will do. 

Will it work? If so.. I will try that, but the reason for any of this is because after a friend rooted a GS2 with a custom agat kernal to acquire root on the GALAXY S2 (boost mobile) and her device acquired the infamous Flash counter triangle at boot and does so on every boot. Not only that the device will no longer download MMS messages. Though, I am not so sure if it's the custom kernal that's causing the lack of MMS, but I have a feeling it is. 

If anyone has any other suggestions provided the stock kernal/rom can't be provided can someone tell me how to tweak mms settings/server settings to try and correct this? 

I would really appreciate any help I can get on this matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

